# Far Cry 5 - Dunia engine stutter?



## Whitestar (Apr 3, 2018)

Maybe you guys with newer processors can help me. I'm still rocking a Core i7-2700K and it still works wonderfully next to my 1080 Ti.

But there is one problem I'm having, and I'm not sure if it's my good old Sandy Bridge CPU showing its age or if it's just simply a game engine issue. I had this issue in Far Cry 4 and now it's back in Far Cry 5. The problem is fps stutter/jitter/skipping (sorry, I'm just not sure what to call it). It happens at irregular intervals. I think maybe "frame skipping" would be the correct term, since that best describes what happens. But visually it also looks like a sort of very quick stutter.

PS! This happens with v-sync *on*, 1080p (and also 1440p) Ultra settings, @60hz, full screen. I always play with v-sync on because I can't live with the tearing. I also tried with v-sync @75hz. Same issue.

Try this:
Go to an area where you are facing trees, and where you can strafe freely to the left and right. I'm using trees for testing as it's easy to spot when looking at them. Now strafe far to the left and then far to the right. Repeat this over and over while looking at the trees. Your result should be that the trees slide by in a very silky smooth fashion. And in any other game that would be my result too. But in Far Cry 5 (and 4) at irregular intervals there are very small stutters or "hiccups" that occur now and then. And make the trees "skip" ahead motion wise. It's very minute and almost undetectable, but it's there. It doesn't really affect gameplay either because it's not like a "normal" stutter where the framerate clearly drops. The framerate is the same all the time here, it's just that there are these little "hiccups" or "skips". It also happens when I move my head around in-game, with the mouse.

So I was wondering if you guys experience this also, i.e. is it a Dunia engine problem? Or could this be an issue with my old CPU?
What are your thoughts?


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 3, 2018)

I always had stutter issues with my 2500k and vsync on.

I finally saved up enough money to buy high refresh gsync monitor and newer gear. I am eating ramen and apples for the next month to help pay for it too.   worth it.


----------



## Whitestar (Apr 3, 2018)

Ah, but do you think it's your new cpu that fixed it, or the gsync monitor? 
I mean, did you try v-sync on your new cpu?

(btw, I posted this op in the General Hardware thread, since I thought it probably belonged there instead)


----------



## R00kie (Apr 3, 2018)

vsync in general introduces stuttering, I never generally play with vsync, mostly because it does that and adds latency


----------



## Whitestar (Apr 3, 2018)

That may be, but like I said: this is the only engine I have these sorts of issues in.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 3, 2018)

Whitestar said:


> Ah, but do you think it's your new cpu that fixed it, or the gsync monitor?
> I mean, did you try v-sync on your new cpu?
> 
> (btw, I posted this op in the General Hardware thread, since I thought it probably belonged there instead)



gsync fixes everything.


----------



## Finners (Apr 3, 2018)

Have a play with nvidia fast sync as well as nvidia control panel v-sync vs in game v-sync. 

Also triple buffering and render ahead limits can help. Not all games let you adjust this and I can't remember what's in the nvidia control panel.


----------



## Whitestar (Apr 3, 2018)

Finners said:


> Have a play with nvidia fast sync as well as nvidia control panel v-sync vs in game v-sync.


Yes, I tried fast sync and switching between the different v-syncs. Fast sync made it maybe ever so slightly better, but still there.


> Also triple buffering and render ahead limits can help. Not all games let you adjust this and I can't remember what's in the nvidia control panel.


Tried triple buffering, but didn't try render ahead. Will test when I get home, thanks. Btw, that's called "max pre-rendered frames" or something similar now, right? Should probably try to set it to 1.



lynx29 said:


> gsync fixes everything.


Except monitor motion blur.  I have kind of gotten addicted to the silky smooth CRT-like motion of my Benq XL2720Z (with the Strobe utility).


----------



## R00kie (Apr 3, 2018)

Whitestar said:


> Except monitor motion blur.


Which is not really an issue if you have a decent enough panel


----------



## droopyRO (Apr 3, 2018)

Install MSI Afterburner and set it up so it shows the OSD with framepacing like in this screenshot, the closer you are to a straight line the better, regardless of framerate, try to post a screenshot here also.


----------



## Whitestar (Apr 3, 2018)

gdallsk said:


> Which is not really an issue if you have a decent enough panel


Ok, kinda off-topic, but did you have something specific in mind?  I have actually considered getting a g-sync monitor.



droopyRO said:


> Install MSI Afterburner and set it up so it shows the OSD with framepacing like in this screenshot, the closer you are to a straight line the better, regardless of framerate, try to post a screenshot here also.


I will try, but I'm already having problems getting Afterburner to work with FC5. I tried the usual tips, such as turning off the overlay in uPlay and/or setting the "intrusion" of Rivatuner to high etc. If anyone knows how to make Afterburner play nice with FC5 I'll be thankful. For now I'm using the built in fps counter in uPlay.


----------



## R00kie (Apr 3, 2018)

Whitestar said:


> Ok, kinda off-topic, but did you have something specific in mind?  I have actually considered getting a g-sync monitor.
> 
> 
> I will try, but I'm already having problems getting Afterburner to work with FC5. I tried the usual tips, such as turning off the overlay in uPlay and/or setting the "intrusion" of Rivatuner to high etc. If anyone knows how to make Afterburner play nice with FC5 I'll be thankful. For now I'm using the built in fps counter in uPlay.


Depends on your resolution and screen size preferences, as long as you stick to G-Sync enable monitors, there shouldn't be too many options to confuse  you 

If on topic, i remember experiencing this same issue when far cry 3 and 4 used to drop framerate below 60, but that would usually happen when there were CPU bound scenarios with the likes of Q6600 and the FX8320 that i had at the times, but as soon as the upgrade was done to an i7 4770K all of that miraculously disappeared.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 3, 2018)

Have you far cry 5 installed on a hdd or a ssd?


----------



## hapkiman (Apr 3, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Have you far cry 5 installed on a hdd or a ssd?



This.  

Because that game runs very well and your system specs seem fine.   It's not the Dunia engine.


----------



## Whitestar (Apr 3, 2018)

All my games are on SSD. 



gdallsk said:


> Depends on your resolution and screen size preferences, as long as you stick to G-Sync enable monitors, there shouldn't be too many options to confuse  you


Ah ok, I thought you meant that some g-sync monitors had less motion blur than others.


----------



## R00kie (Apr 3, 2018)

Whitestar said:


> All my games are on SSD.
> 
> 
> Ah ok, I thought you meant that some g-sync monitors had less motion blur than others.


Like I said, depends on the monitor and its panel, the higher the refresh rate, the faster the panel needs to be to avoid it. My Z1 from Acer has some blur, but its easily rectified by turning overdrive option to medium. All panels have it to some extent, you’ll need to do some research before committing yourself to that.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 3, 2018)

Whitestar said:


> Except monitor motion blur.  I have kind of gotten addicted to the silky smooth CRT-like motion of my Benq XL2720Z (with the Strobe utility).



165hz 1440p Gsync... can't say I see much motion blur, but yes strobing techniques are better i admit, at the cost of hitching/tearing/etc I choose gsync, enjoy your strobing.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 3, 2018)

Lock fps and don't use vsync.


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 3, 2018)

natr0n said:


> Lock fps and don't use vsync.


Certainly better advice than selling the guy a new monitor...


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 3, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> Certainly better advice than selling the guy a new monitor...



That strobing won't last long anyway. It's no different than your light bulb, except your turning it off 120 times a second.... so yeah probably will be dead in a year or two of hardcore gaming regardless.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 3, 2018)

Whitestar said:


> All my games are on SSD.
> 
> 
> Ah ok, I thought you meant that some g-sync monitors had less motion blur than others.



Alright. It where just because a friend of mine had lag and that is caused by hdd he used. But since you use ssd that is not the case then.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 4, 2018)

the way Dunia's rendering pipe works enabling vsync will cause stuttering on slower cpus 
Duinia in general really eats a bunch of cpu time


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 4, 2018)

i dont have any stutter now, but i did a little here and there when one of my ram timings was unstable...  also on my laptop with farcry 4 when windows assigned an HT core to do the heavy loading - it looked a bit like the stutter you described.

Try turning off HT and see if that fixes your stutter, also be sure to enable 'max prerendered frames to 1' and set it to realtime priority in task manager - that should net you some nice fps boosts.


----------



## Whitestar (Apr 4, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> i dont have any stutter now, but i did a little here and there when one of my ram timings was unstable...  also on my laptop with farcry 4 when windows assigned an HT core to do the heavy loading - it looked a bit like the stutter you described.
> 
> Try turning off HT and see if that fixes your stutter, also be sure to enable 'max prerendered frames to 1' and set it to realtime priority in task manager - that should net you some nice fps boosts.


I'll try HT off and set priority. Tried "max prerendered frames to 1" yesterday and it didn't make a noticeable difference.

I hope this issue will disappear when I upgrade my system. Just waiting for Pinnacle Ridge to hit the shelves before I make up my mind. My good old Sandy Bridge has done it's duty, but it's about time to retire.

EDIT: Btw, there is one other game that exhibits this type of "stutter" also, GTA 5. Less noticeable there though.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Apr 4, 2018)

Does it still have bad stutter if you cap the frame-rate to monitor native refresh and turn v-sync OFF? I use NvidiaInspector to lock the fps. This method has many games much smoother than uncapped. I get a constant tear right at the very bottom edge of the screen with this method, its unnoticeable during gameplay.

The only other thing I can think of to try is unparking CPU cores. I've heard of some games loading up one thread heavy until you alt+tab and uncheck cores in the task manager to rebalance the load out, don't know much about that though, sorry.

FYI When using g-sync, v-sync is meant to be turned ON, no extra lag added like non gsync.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 4, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> 165hz 1440p Gsync... can't say I see much motion blur, but yes strobing techniques are better i admit, at the cost of hitching/tearing/etc I choose gsync, enjoy your strobing.



My experience is: strobe is great and Gsync is really not necessary with proper tweaking. Also, Gsync does NOT fix stutter, it fixes screen tearing. If the game hangs momentarily, it hangs. No amount of sync will help you then.

If you optimize gaming on a high refresh panel for 100+ FPS you can just enable Fast Sync in NVCP and that will 'feel' exactly the same as Gsync but costs $0,- and can be combined with any monitor and strobe.

Gsync is useful for high resolution / sub 60 FPS gaming. Beyond that, there are better alternatives at lower cost. I would even consider a higher tier GPU instead of Gsync a preferable move, so you can hold 100+ FPS more easily.

Also do not forget the vendor lock-in, you keep a monitor for several GPU upgrades, and you have zero options for as long as that is the case. Its a really bad practice from a consumer standpoint.

I play FC5 with Fast Sync @ 120 fps/hz and having zero issues, not a single stutter anywhere. As for OP, Vsync off, Fast Sync on and uncap your framerate. Don't fiddle with HT and all that other stuff, keep it simple. If you remove HT on a quad core you will eat into your physical cores with background tasks, which also costs performance in-game. With a 1080ti this setup will extract maximum performance, the only thing you can consider is overclocking, clocks are king and they always will be. For those rare moments you do drop below refresh...

Last but not least: a high refresh rate monitor should be on your shopping list. If you notice these minor quirks, you will benefit a lot.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 4, 2018)

I disagree, Gsync has a certain smoothness to the frames that I can't quite describe, but I like it.


----------



## Whitestar (Apr 4, 2018)

Upgrayedd said:


> Does it still have bad stutter if you cap the frame-rate to monitor native refresh and turn v-sync OFF? I use NvidiaInspector to lock the fps. This method has many games much smoother than uncapped. I get a constant tear right at the very bottom edge of the screen with this method, its unnoticeable during gameplay.


I tried that and yes it produced a tear that I just couldn't live with unfortunately.


Vayra86 said:


> I play FC5 with Fast Sync @ 120 fps/hz and having zero issues, not a single stutter anywhere.
> 
> As for OP, Vsync off, Fast Sync on and uncap your framerate.
> 
> Last but not least: a high refresh rate monitor should be on your shopping list. If you notice these minor quirks, you will benefit a lot.


You can actually keep the fps above 120? Wow, looks like I need me one of those 8700Ks.

I think I tried vsync off, fast sync on and uncapped fps already, but will double check.

I already have a high refresh rate monitor. 3 of them in fact, as per my specs. And I use the Benq Motion Blur Reduction feature (aka strobing). But I have it set to 60Hz, because at places in FC5 the fps actually goes down into the 50s. And with strobing when the fps goes below refresh rate it's visually *very* visible as you no doubt are aware of. Would love to set the hz higher though, since that's a lot smoother.

It's starting to look like upgrading to a new and modern CPU will be the only medicine here.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 4, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I disagree, Gsync has a certain smoothness to the frames that I can't quite describe, but I like it.



oh yeah - if you're sensitive to that stuff G-sync is absolutely butter -- if you can keep the game above 80 fps min on a high refresh monitor its my favorite way to game.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 4, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> oh yeah - if you're sensitive to that stuff G-sync is absolutely butter -- if you can keep the game above 80 fps min on a high refresh monitor its my favorite way to game.



woah we are like twins, tomahawk mobo, same monitor, and a 1080 ti tho not the same one. lol. my monitor isnt even hooked up yet, just arrived in mail yesterday, has a jan 2018 production date so im hoping those "infamous" color banding issues have been sorted out by now

/end hijack thread
/hug moderators


----------



## bug (Apr 4, 2018)

Finners said:


> Have a play with nvidia fast sync as well as nvidia control panel v-sync vs in game v-sync.
> 
> Also triple buffering and render ahead limits can help. Not all games let you adjust this and I can't remember what's in the nvidia control panel.


Fast sync is for when you're over you panel's refresh rate. Since the OP uses v-sync, I think he should be looking at adaptive sync instead. Not sure it will fix the problem, but I think it's worth a shot.


----------



## Whitestar (Apr 4, 2018)

Technology is sometimes backwards; we went from CRT screens with no motion blur and great black levels to flat screens...just because they're flat.
What silliness.


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 4, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> gsync fixes everything.



Well , not everything , not all stutter is because of v-sync. The engine can genuinely  crap itself at times causing huge frame time spikes and nothing can get rid of them.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 4, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Well , not everything , not all stutter is because of v-sync. The engine can genuinely  crap itself at times causing huge frame time spikes and nothing can get rid of them.



this is true -- i still got stutter due to unstable memory...

It does pace the frames much better that without it the game looks like it's microstuttering


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 4, 2018)

I have had 0 issues with G-Sync, maybe you should buy better memory like me? CAS 14-14-14-31 3200.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 5, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> oh yeah - if you're sensitive to that stuff G-sync is absolutely butter -- if you can keep the game above 80 fps min on a high refresh monitor its my favorite way to game.



Its called a placebo  No single human being can discern frame variances of 2-3ms difference, because that is what you guys are talking about here when comparing Fast Sync and Gsync above 80 FPS. Both techniques don't tear and both techniques don't add input lag, and you get equal framerates as well.

But, keep believing! You are special, sensitive people. OK. Just FYI even Nvidia disagrees, but hey...



Whitestar said:


> Technology is sometimes backwards; we went from CRT screens with no motion blur and great black levels to flat screens...just because they're flat.
> What silliness.



No we went to LCD because it was cheap to produce and every man and his dog should have one, so we could all connect to the interwebs at low cost and create value for the tech giants of today. Or a bit more optimistic: the sustainability of pushing CRT to the masses wasn't there, environmentally but also from a cost perspective. The panels we use ever since are known and proven inferior techniques with a primary focus on being cheap, TN leading that pack. This is also why each of the improved panel tech options still also suffers a drawback in some way and the only tech that can fix that, OLED, is locked by patents and suffers from high degradation rates still.

As for the other response; my FPS in FC5 hovers between 95-136 FPS @ 1080p ultra - and if it drops below 120, this is GPU related. An 8700K @ 4.8 is huge overkill for 120 fps really, at least for now.



Whitestar said:


> Tried it yesterday. Fast sync works wonders for removing the tearing. But on my system it unfortunately comes with a ton of very small stutters (or frame skips) at regular intervals, like 2-3 times a second. Not sure if that qualifies as "micro stuttering", but it looks similar to some stuttering I experienced in SLI/Crossfire some years back.
> 
> Oh well, thanks for your input guys.
> Not going to bother more with this I think, since my upgrade is right around the corner. Hopefully it will be smoother on a modern CPU. Still, the game is perfectly playable of course. It's just that I have an incurable OCD when it comes to these things.



Yes that is because you drop royally below monitor refresh rate which is where Gsync will shine and Fast Sync does not.


----------



## Whitestar (Apr 5, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> As for OP, Vsync off, Fast Sync on and uncap your framerate.





Whitestar said:


> I think I tried vsync off, fast sync on and uncapped fps already, but will double check.


Tried it yesterday. Fast sync works wonders for removing the tearing. But on my system it unfortunately comes with a ton of very small stutters (or frame skips) at regular intervals, like 2-3 times a second. Not sure if that qualifies as "micro stuttering", but it looks similar to some stuttering I experienced in SLI/Crossfire some years back.

Oh well, thanks for your input guys. 
Not going to bother more with this I think, since my upgrade is right around the corner. Hopefully it will be smoother on a modern CPU. Still, the game is perfectly playable of course. It's just that I have an incurable OCD when it comes to these things.


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 5, 2018)

Whitestar said:


> But on my system it unfortunately comes with a ton of very small stutters (or frame skips) at regular intervals, like 2-3 times a second.



Of course , fast sync will always introduce stutter,  the refresh rate of the monitor is still fixed but the framerate of the game is not.


----------



## Whitestar (Apr 5, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Of course , fast sync will always introduce stutter,  the refresh rate of the monitor is still fixed but the framerate of the game is not.


That makes total sense, but I don't really understand all the fuzz about Fast Sync then. For me butter smooth v-sync motion (with those few mini-stutters in between in this particular game) is a lot better than the Fast Sync option.
Although, I guess it's meant for a lot higher fps and refresh rates. And it's probably better without strobing too.


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 5, 2018)

Whitestar said:


> That makes total sense, but I don't really understand all the fuzz about Fast Sync then. For me butter smooth v-sync motion (with those few mini-stutters in between in this particular game) is a lot better than the Fast Sync option.
> Although, I guess it's meant for a lot higher fps and refresh rates. And it's probably better without strobing too.



It's meant to remove the input lag caused by enforcing a fixed time between frames. If the game runs at a much higher framerate than the monitor's refresh rate it should result in minimal stutter as well.

I play Fortnite on a 60hz monitor with fast sync enabled and it's very smooth since the game runs around 120 most of the time.


----------



## Whitestar (Apr 5, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> It's meant to remove the input lag


Yes, and screen tearing. So anyway, this is not really usable for my specific scenario then.
But thanks for the explanation.  At least now I got to test it, know what it is and what situations it could be useful for.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 5, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> comparing Fast Sync and Gsync above 80 FPS. Both techniques don't tear and both techniques don't add input lag, and you get equal framerates as well.
> 
> But, keep believing! You are special, sensitive people. OK. Just FYI even Nvidia disagrees, but hey...



OK!  since you've clearly never tried both side by side, keep talking about things that you have no idea about 






basically, you're running an FPS cap sync, and crapping on Gsync...

also regarding HT:

http://steamcommunity.com/app/371660/discussions/0/405692758725146857/


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 5, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> OK!  since you've clearly never tried both side by side, keep talking about things that you have no idea about
> 
> View attachment 99348
> 
> ...



But I did try Gsync... I don't comment on tech I haven't seen for myself.

Here you link a post on blurbusters from a dude comparing VSYNC OFF to GSYNC. I am not comparing VSYNC OFF / uncapped to GSync, I will agree right away that Gsync is an improvement in that sense. What I am saying is, the practical difference between *Fast Sync* + uncapped FPS (or capped at 2x above refresh) and even when FPS momentarily drops below monitor refresh, Versus Gsync at high FPS is such a minimal and situational difference (ie with a big frame drop, that you can tweak games against in 90% of all cases) that it is barely even *measurable*. People cannot discern 2-3ms frametime variances, it simply doesn't happen, and that is what we're talking about here. People who claim Gsync is smoother 'in every situation' are simply blinded by a purchase and placebo. There are libraries full of research documenting how our brain plays that trick on us with many things. I would bet money that in a double blind test neither you or lynx29 could reliably point to the differences.

For most people, budget is a consideration with every purchase, and spending budget on Gsync when you have the possibility to spend it on a faster rig while you already aim for a high refresh FPS target, is not really money well spent. Alongside that, its a vendor lock in, so if Nvidia chooses to add another 100 dollar premium for the next gen, you're stuck with it.


Fast Sync is NOT an FPS cap sync, so your comment on my understanding of the technologies also seems a tad weird... Fast Sync means the GPU *does* push out the maximum FPS but all frames that cannot be paced to monitor refresh rates are 'dropped' and if FPS momentarily drops, the *closest frame* is instead held - hence the 2-3ms gap with Gsync on occasions. This is also why the input lag penalty for Fast Sync is very low or at least, equal to Gsync, and Fast Sync improves as FPS gets further above monitor refresh while Gsync does not - the input lag penalty becomes lower for Fast Sync.

Regarding HT: its a post from 2016 and its a 'maybe' from a guy running an SLI rig on HEDT. Not exactly comparable or even plausible to take on as a blanket statement I'd say, though I'm sure this is a thing in specific games just as there are others that benefit significantly from HT (10-20% gaps observed versus nonHT).

As always, devil's in the details...

People can 'feel' all they want but when even Nvidia's own marketing statements do not push Gsync as the best tech for high refresh rate gaming; the big selling point is for low FPS/ high variance in FPS. They also didn't invent Fast Sync so they could make their own proprietary tech obsolete... they invented it because Gsync does not cover that base very well.

Here is a very comprehensive and well documented side by side of all possible situations. Do note this is 'button-to-pixel' measuring so not just the monitor is in play, but the entire pipeline. Have a read/look, it provides really good perspective on the pretty huge gaps we talk about with Vsync versus the rest and the minimal gap between Fast- and Gsync.










Or, if you havent got time, take this summary and take special note of that last (i) under Gsync.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 5, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> But I did try Gsync... I don't comment on tech I haven't seen for myself.
> Fast Sync improves as FPS gets further above monitor refresh while Gsync does not - the input lag penalty becomes lower for Fast Sync.


- but the stutter on fastsync at high FPS is huge....

I've seen this video: go to 13 mintues with fastsync and watch the stutter.

Or run witcher 3 with gsync, and then run uncapped with fast sync (the test that i did) - one looks like it's stuttering and the other doesn't - all i'm saying is games with uncapped fps + FS are not evenly paced - with gsync and a frame cap they are, and the difference between the two experiences is very obvious.  My 'frame cap' comment was just referring to that fast sync only kicks in after the refresh rate has been surpassed.

Quote from video:

"Right now, at this time I would not use fast sync, as I was getting microstutter with it on, especially at higher FPS."  He talks about how his games (Overwarch and CS:GO) stutter with fastsync on.

Maybe i am misunderstanding but I am not sure how you can say it's not measurable when you can clearly see it in a 60fps youtube video.  Maybe it's not measurable using fraps or fcat, but you can definitely see it with your naked eye.

There is no better solution that ive seen for games (not competitive ones) but ones like FC5, witcher, Kingdom come, deus ex etc. than Freesync/Gsync + frame cap.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 5, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> I've seen this video: go to 13 mintues with fastsync and watch the stutter.
> 
> Run witcher 3 with gsync, and then run uncapped with fast sync - one looks like it's stuttering and the other doesn't - all im saying is games with uncapped fps are not evenly paced - with gsync they DEFINITELY are.
> 
> ...



If you go to that 13 minute in the video you see Fast Sync at 80 fps produces one very noticeable stutter there, and at 120 fps capped it has several smaller ones, you can see the struggle so to speak. But at uncapped, its silky smooth while the FPS jumps wildly between 150-360 fps. However even at 80 fps, the frame time variance is minimal AND the tear does not pop up either.

And this is while specifically looking for it, in a video and not playing a game, on a 60 fps video  Surely you can see how minimal the advantage towards Gsync really is - and how it vanishes with uncapped FPS.

The Witcher 3 is not a very good use case for Fast Sync, because achieving high FPS is very CPU limited in this game, there is no way you're pushing 240 fps. Fast Sync generally produces a stutter when going under and then above (or at) monitor refresh rate frequently.

EDIT: and boy did we drag this offtopic. I'll take the blame for that.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 5, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> If you go to that 13 minute in the video you see Fast Sync at 80 fps produces one very noticeable stutter there, and at 120 fps capped it has several smaller ones, you can see the struggle so to speak. But at uncapped, its silky smooth while the FPS jumps wildly between 150-360 fps. However even at 80 fps, the frame time variance is minimal AND the tear does not pop up either.
> 
> And this is while specifically looking for it, in a video and not playing a game, on a 60 fps video  Surely you can see how minimal the advantage towards Gsync really is - and how it vanishes with uncapped FPS.
> 
> The Witcher 3 is not a very good use case for Fast Sync, because achieving high FPS is very CPU limited in this game, there is no way you're pushing 240 fps. Fast Sync generally produces a stutter when going under and then above (or at) monitor refresh rate frequently.



I will try uncapped + fastsync in FC5 but the guy explicitly says "This gets even worse at higher FPS " in the video, referring to the stutter.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 5, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> I will try uncapped + fastsync in FC5 but the guy explicitly says "This gets even worse at higher FPS".



YMMV. We are literally in the realm of placebo and elves crafting graphics cards and monitors in moonlight for best results. Audiophile also comes to mind  I posted somewhere else about the hilariousness of that today 

Back to the argument of whether or not its worth the money for this use case: only if budget is not of importance...

I will add that Overwatch does not play well with Fast Sync for some reason (its still decent, but not perfect). This may be an engine quirk too.


----------



## CJnella (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm having the same exact issue with An I5 8600k + MSI gtx 1070 Aero, On SSD, Tried everything, Locking Frames to 60, Enabling/disabling Vsync, Fast Sync,Tripple Buff, Lowering settings, pre-rendering at 1, Uninstalling and reinstalling the game, Updating drivers...Still have the issue. Highly Doubt it's the age of your CPU as my CPU hasn't even been on the market a year and It has the same issue.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 19, 2018)

CJnella said:


> I'm having the same exact issue with An I5 8600k + MSI gtx 1070 Aero, On SSD, Tried everything, Locking Frames to 60, Enabling/disabling Vsync, Fast Sync,Tripple Buff, Lowering settings, pre-rendering at 1, Uninstalling and reinstalling the game, Updating drivers...Still have the issue. Highly Doubt it's the age of your CPU as my CPU hasn't even been on the market a year and It has the same issue.



Its not a hardware problem, its an engine problem most likely, and specific (adaptive sync) settings and frame caps can make it more apparent. Referring to the 'jumpy' behaviour of frame pacing in the OP. Its not really a stutter and you'd only really notice it if you're looking for it (at least thats my view on this). I do recognize it from other games as well, rare as it may be.

Rendering at higher FPS will severely reduce the issue because the time between frames get shorter. When I render @ 120 fps I don't see it, when I do it at 60, I can see what @Whitestar is getting at in his OP.

You can test this yourself probably: uncap the FPS, put Fast Sync and lower graphics settings so you can reliably hit 100+ FPS. Note that triple buffering should be OFF when using fast sync.


----------



## Whitestar (Apr 19, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Rendering at higher FPS will severely reduce the issue because the time between frames get shorter. When I render @ 120 fps I don't see it, when I do it at 60, I can see what @Whitestar is getting at in his OP.


Interesting. I'll test this when I'm done building.

On a side note: I have seen YT footage of the 8700K running the opening scene. It blazed along at about 90 fps. In that scene I'm at about 55 fps with my 2700 at 4.4GHz. Both with a 1080 Ti. Quite a difference.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 19, 2018)

Whitestar said:


> Interesting. I'll test this when I'm done building.
> 
> On a side note: I have seen YT footage of the 8700K running the opening scene. It blazed along at about 90 fps. In that scene I'm at about 55 fps with my 2700 at 4.4GHz. Both with a 1080 Ti. Quite a difference.



I get 60FPS with my 980M and 6700HQ. Try a clean install, that is what I had to do to get everything working correctly.


----------



## Traznok (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi, 

I have a i7 6700 16GB RAM SSD and a GTX1070 every game works fine, smooth like butter But Far Cry 5 is always on 70- 80 FPS but when I engage vsync is always 60fps.
The stutter problem occours very often and I dont'know how to fix it.
The game is awesome and the frame rate very good...but this microstutters bother me.
Have you fixed your problem?
I cant' find any solution...but I'm happy to see thath someone has the same problem...


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 1, 2018)

Traznok said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a i7 6700 16GB RAM SSD and a GTX1070 every game works fine, smooth like butter But Far Cry 5 is always on 70- 80 FPS but when I engage vsync is always 60fps.
> The stutter problem occours very often and I dont'know how to fix it.
> ...



I have G-Sync monitor and a gtx 1070, never experienced what your talking about and I beat the game in full.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 3, 2018)

Traznok said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a i7 6700 16GB RAM SSD and a GTX1070 every game works fine, smooth like butter But Far Cry 5 is always on 70- 80 FPS but when I engage vsync is always 60fps.
> The stutter problem occours very often and I dont'know how to fix it.
> ...



1. Try using Adaptive Sync in NVCP instead of regular Vsync. And if you use any kind of Vsync, remove Frame limiters in Afterburner/RTSS and/or ingame settings.

2. Perhaps you have this issue and not this driver.


----------

